# Coydog Hunting



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone have advise for hunting coydogs?

There are a few coyotes in my area that seem to have crossed with wolfs or something.
The ones in question have a long, deep howl, are really big, and dark colored.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the coydog has been widely debunked (to include DNA checks). eastern coyotes prey heavily on deer the niche causes them to adapt (along w/ the superior growth that comes from a red meat diet) so the coyote got bigger, packed up & got more aggressive to become more effective at taking deer. the few hybrids that have happened are primarily due to human intervention & later release and they have no biologically significant impact on the species beyond a half dozen contiguous pack territories.
hunt them the same as any other canine calls, baits & hounds.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

well, im only the wife of a coyote hunter, and dont know if this is even legal, but my dh usually hunts his gut pile. Or a bunch of guys around here do hunt in trucks until they locate one, then they use dogs. But he has tried calling them in, he has called one in, but it was a little too far of a shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hunting youtes with a call works very well. First you need to learn to work the wind and set up in an area where they can not circle and get your scent with out you seeing them. If you are useing a couple of mouth calls you need to not over work them nor be to loud.
If you are wanting to get into it big time I fully recommend you buy a vido on the subect. It takes pratiac like most any thing else.
You can build your own E caller with parts from Radio shack, a speaker sourse and a jumbo coffee mug for just a bit over $50.00 that you use a MPS player, cd player or even an old cass. tape player with. They seem to work well, mine does.

Another fellows just assembled caller.









Home Made E caller.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20626

 Al


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the information.

Now, does anyone have a suggestion for a good shot shell for hunting them?

I have a 12ga. pump that can handle up to 3 1/2" shells, so I was thinking steel T shot in 3 1/2".


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

use heavy shot or lead in T to #4 buck w/ extra full turkey & goose type chokes (got this from a coyote hunting board). here are some good site w/ much more experienced fellas than me.

http://nyhounder.proboards.com/index.cgi?

http://tesboard68150.yuku.com/


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Id set a few snares if legal on top of hunting them if you want to eliminate them! should be easy enough to find a few decent runs most critters use the same ones, Ive watched a lot of different critters working runs and trails for thier supper! can use some leg holds too if you choose. leg holds I would set off a run though with some kind of canine lure.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

generally, and generally Wolves and coyotes dont co-exist, or not well, so those are your choices. I'd tend to go with foxes and wolves, depending on the area.

Nice thing to do with the carcasses if you need meat meal or protein for your chickens or neighbors chickens is let turnabout be fair play and let the chickens eat the coyotes,LOL.

Snares, legholds, shotguns and varmint rifles, good medicine for them.

good luck

DG



||Downhome|| said:


> Id set a few snares if legal on top of hunting them if you want to eliminate them! should be easy enough to find a few decent runs most critters use the same ones, Ive watched a lot of different critters working runs and trails for thier supper! can use some leg holds too if you choose. leg holds I would set off a run though with some kind of canine lure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

#4 buck is what most of the shotgunners I know use. Does a bang up job at 50 yards or less.

Like deer keep movement to a minium.

 Al


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

One of the coydogs and maybe a half dozen coyotes tried getting in my chicken coop last night.. I was awoken by a long howl then the coyotes and their yipping. They must of heard me as they ran as soon as I went outside.

He seems to be the leader of the pack? One of the coydogs always howls first.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You're probably hearing the adults howl and the pups start chattering along with them. I wouldn't get too worked up about the coydog problem until after you have thinned out a bunch of regular coyotes. Then you can start trying to find a coydog.


----------

